# Please welcome



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Aww shucks!  Thanks Johnny!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

AngelEye said:


> Aww shucks!  Thanks Johnny!


yehhh...sure no problem! Wait.....Tons of new stuff coming out from Home Haunt News, and ur busy cruzin' forums!?...
Well have fun...but I except you to get working as we are getting ready for,...no not the biggest issue!...we'll give that other info later!...on the other great new things coming from us!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Does she know you?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Congrats Angel Eye, that is fabulous. Not an easy feat for a girl to break into the Horror industry. Hurray for Girl Power!!*


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks! And it's just where I want to be!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Well this is some very cool news indeed!! HomeHaunters News and Reviews has some wonderful people on board, I'll look forward to keeping up with new issues! Congratulations to ya, girl!!


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Laurie S. said:


> Well this is some very cool news indeed!! HomeHaunters News and Reviews has some wonderful people on board, I'll look forward to keeping up with new issues! Congratulations to ya, girl!!


Thank you. You need to keep up with the issues, and remember every back issue is always available for veiwing online.

As far as great people aboard, besides that johnny guy, Scoop is doing his thing grabbing his normal news and Melissa has already somewhat proven her self. Stay tuned for the next issue to see these great article we have coming.
On that note if Melissa disappers, its just cause she couldnt keep up with Scoop or my bad speeling or just scoop's demands(dont blam scoop for me please).
Yes, we are happy to have u aboard melissa, back to work now! Great things coming from Home Haunt News in the Next 2 Issues!

Thank you to all, for wishing Melissa to the Home Haunt News Family! It means a lot to us for her warm wishes u all give!


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats Angel Eyes Job well done !!


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks RBC, it means a lot!


----------

